# Just Curious - What's the Point of Fingerless Gloves?



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

I know fingerless gloves are really popular because I see lots of knitting patterns for them. I don't understand what the point of them is though. It doesn't seem to me that they are really made for warmth because my fingers would get really cold! I guess they make it easier to use your fingers to pick up things, etc. I've asked my daughter, whose in her early 30's, if she understands the point of them and she doesn't understand it either. I'm not meaning to offend anyone who may knit or crochet these or who wears them, it's just I don't understand the point of them, but for anyone who wears them, or makes them, if you like them - that's fine. They are pretty but just need fingers! I'm just curious. :?:


----------



## Newstitchaday (Jun 11, 2011)

There are two reasons why fingerless gloves are popular:

1. As you mentioned, it does provide some warmth to your hands while allowing your fingers the dexterity to better hold and pick up things. It's very difficult to use chopsticks with mittens and virtually impossible to operate a capacitive touch screen device (like an iPhone) with gloves.

2. They're much easier to make than gloves or even mittens. You will notice much fewer finger glove patterns because they're a pain in the butt to knit. Some fingerless glove patterns can be knitted flat and then seamed to create a thumb hole. However, these generally don't conform to the hand as well. Look for patterns that use thumb gussets to shape the palm and thumb areas. You will get a much better fit.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

1. They are fun and kicky.

2. Great for wandering poets/musicians, and starving artists living in a garret


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

There was a discussion on this a couple of weeks ago. Here is the link:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-20721-1.html

It may give you some insight why they are so popluar.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Do you remember the saying "everything old is new again". Ladies would have fingerless gloves and then hand muffs to keep the fingers warm. It would allow better access to kisses of the back of the hand. Men could help a Lady out of a carrage or car and still not touch her skin. Plus when they got inside they could unbutton their coat or wrap and not have to remove the gloves. It also allows for jewerly to not get caught or so you could show off the new iceing you got for what ever reason. Me I would rather have warm hands.


----------



## pam (Jan 19, 2011)

My daughter is a dog walker and has arthritis in her hands. She loves fingerless gloves in the winter because they help her hands from getting so cold, but she's still able to put the leashes on and off, etc. She says that when she wears mittens or gloves, it drives her crazy having to put them on and take them off constantly. I guess it's a dexterity thing. Hope this helps!


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

I use mine in the winter when I'm working on my computer. They help keep my hands warmer, but I can still type in them. I have several pairs. I have also seen them worn over the top of the cheap stretchy gloves you can buy in any drugstore. They help keep your wrists warmer, and they add a bit of style.


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

And in cold places like Michigan in winter, they help keep hands warm until the steering wheel warms up,and give more control than gloves or mittens.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Basically, they are great for anything that requires you still have the dexterity of using your fingers whilst keeping your hands warm. 
And they're just cool, like WordDancer said. 

Have a good day.
Kaye


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

They make locking and unlocking your car easier too if you don't have one of those little electronic devices to do it for you.

And in this age of cell phones, I'm sure the kids, and many adults, love them, as most folks can't seem to go anywhere or do anything without their phone to their ear and in their hands.

Says something about our society that they have actually had to pass laws preventing people, teen agers in particular, from using cell phones and texting while driving.


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

Not only all of the above but they make great gifts and knit up quickly.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I use them at work, when my fingers have to be free, but my hands are getting cold. It does help me be not so cold.


----------



## BL44 (Jan 25, 2011)

I wondered the same thing until someone mentioned they might help my arthrithis in the cold weather. So I made a pair for hubby and myself last winter and it did help.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for giving me insignt into the purpose of fingerless gloves. I can see that they would make it easier to do things without glove fingers but it still seems like your fingers would still be cold if you were wearing them outside. They are cute though. I'm not sure I would want them for myself but then I haven't tried them so I don't really have any experience to draw from. I might give them a try sometime though - for inside use if by hands were a little cold.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I've been told that young people (teens and twenties) love them so they can still have fingers free to text, while keeping the rest of their hands warm!! 

Makes sense, but I'm not sure that's a good thing!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Fingerless gloves are marvelous to use when skiing. I love to ski but hate struggling with gloves and mitts to do the binding on my ski boots and skis. With the fingerless gloves its a lot more fun to ski. I also love them for answering my iphone when I am out in the winter. You can't use the iphone if you don't have skin contact. 

Carol


----------



## Patr (Jul 30, 2011)

I found them really useful when I was on crutches, they gave padding for my palms, also used them when I graduated to a walking stick


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

knittingmeme said:


> Thanks to everyone for giving me insignt into the purpose of fingerless gloves. I can see that they would make it easier to do things without glove fingers but it still seems like your fingers would still be cold if you were wearing them outside. They are cute though. I'm not sure I would want them for myself but then I haven't tried them so I don't really have any experience to draw from. I might give them a try sometime though - for inside use if by hands were a little cold.


I only have one pair of them, use them inside for the same reason you mentioned - my fingers get too cold outside not to have them covered also. Yes, using regular gloves is a bit of a pain sometimes, but to me it is worth taking them off if I need to and have my fingers warm. With arthritis, my fingers hurt when they get cold.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Fingerless gloves saw a recent comeback due to the HUGE popularity of all things SteamPunk, DieselPunk, and Clockwork Punk.

These are all genres that get their start with Neo-Victorian Costuming. Think Victorian costuming with a slightly modern twist. That is only one subgenre of SteamPunk, truth be told. Many people in the genre would be regular everyday people who work for a living and would have purchased gloves with all the fingers intact, but can't afford to get new ones every time a finger ravels down, so they keep the gloves and find it to be easier to do mechanical tasks, and such.

As you guessed, SteamPunk is Victorian Sci-Fi that takes place in the age of steam, with a twist. Dirigibles/Air Ships are everywhere, submarine travel is en vogue, of course steam engine trains.

The Age of Goth also sees fingerless gloves, but those are more of the lacy variety and very pretty. I have fingerless lace gloves in black. I'm making some with yarn to go with my Prairie Victorian outfit. Not going to convert that over to SteamPunk yet.

Sorry this became a novel - just one of my favorite things at the moment... Well, ever since the late 80's just before everyone started doing it. LOL


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

I also can't see the point of *fingerless* gloves, if you mean the tubes with just a thumbhole, as it's the cold in my fingers that is a problem all winter - even indoors very often, and on cooler summer days. (And no, I don't have Reynaud's, just cool hands)

But also, surely they don't even stay in place properly. If you put your hand in a pocket, don't they squash up?

What I always thought of as fingerless gloves were the ones with half fingers, and they surely fulfill all the being-able-to-use-your-fingers criteria, as well as contributing a little to warmer hands and fingers. But they're not much less fiddly or quicker to knit.


----------



## Ila Treat (Jul 3, 2011)

I live in a drafty cabin in Alaska, so I wear them indoors in winter! You can type on a keyboard, or even knit in them, and they certainly keep your hands and wrists warmer. I also make pairs of them for my husband and sons, who frequently have to work outside in cold weather. I make warm mittens that go over the fingerless mitts for when it's really cold, and when they have to have their fingers free, they stuff the mittens in their pockets and just use the mitts. Works great.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

knittingmeme said:


> Thanks to everyone for giving me insignt into the purpose of fingerless gloves. I can see that they would make it easier to do things without glove fingers but it still seems like your fingers would still be cold if you were wearing them outside. They are cute though. I'm not sure I would want them for myself but then I haven't tried them so I don't really have any experience to draw from. I might give them a try sometime though - for inside use if by hands were a little cold.


I don't know if a pattern exists, but last winter I saw some fingerless mittens at Target. You could put the mitten part over your fingers if you were cold, and then flip it back and secure it on the back of the hand if you needed to have more agility with your fingers. I'll bet there might be patterns for those now if you looked. Worth a try.


----------



## Patr (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a pattern for these from WW2, they are army gloves and the hand part folds over and also the thumb. Made them for my hubby when he was on guard duty (RAF in the 1990's) he loved them


----------



## mor_minor (Jul 22, 2011)

I have been wearing for years they fashionable in mid'80 and been wear ever since. (more likely made 100's pairs over the years.)

I love new ones with long arm I buy a pair last year - which is one purchase I will never forget as I leave the shop and land on my chest with crutches also in digging.

But really love these with longer arms.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

laceandbits said:


> I also can't see the point of *fingerless* gloves, if you mean the tubes with just a thumbhole, as it's the cold in my fingers that is a problem all winter - even indoors very often, and on cooler summer days. (And no, I don't have Reynaud's, just cool hands)
> 
> But also, surely they don't even stay in place properly. If you put your hand in a pocket, don't they squash up?
> 
> What I always thought of as fingerless gloves were the ones with half fingers, and they surely fulfill all the being-able-to-use-your-fingers criteria, as well as contributing a little to warmer hands and fingers. But they're not much less fiddly or quicker to knit.


Are you talking about the wristlets and arm warmers? I kind of like those as they are comfortable for me. I'm always using my hands and fingers to do jewelry design, polymer clay sculpture, and of course knitting. Much easier if my fingers are unencumbered. I also can't have anything on my palms when working with clay or it will get all over my clean clay. 

I'm working on some that are arm warmers that go to the elbow and will be long over the back of the hand and leave the palm free. I have no idea how I'm going to do this, as I've not seen a pattern. Guess it is time to do this by trial and error and hope it comes out right! :shock:


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Patr said:


> I have a pattern for these from WW2, they are army gloves and the hand part folds over and also the thumb. Made them for my hubby when he was on guard duty (RAF in the 1990's) he loved them


I figured that there would be a pattern somewhere. It is a really neat idea.


----------



## DianneWoodis (Apr 6, 2011)

My daughter works at Home Depot as Head Cashier. In this position she is up front at the doors, where all the cold is constantly coming ink but she still needs to use her fingers to work the registers or to do paperwork. I made a pair for her and she was so excited. She said it was the best thing I could have made her. Maybe now she can do her job better without her hands freeqing so much! (My reason)


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

My doctor suggested them for me YEARS ago because of me being cold all the time. (if it is not 90, I am chilly...I know, weird) If you keep your wrist and palm warm....where you see your veins, you will stay warmer. Maybe it is in my head, but fingerless gloves work for me.


----------



## Sharolynn16 (Jul 4, 2011)

I use them when hanging the washing out in the cold wind that blows here in the winter, besides they have become a great fashion item these days with all the lacy patterns you can make them in,and they are so easy to make i made a couple of pair for my grand-daughter last winter to keep her hands warm when catching the bus to school and she was allowed to keep them on during class she loves them..
Sharolynn


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, they're fun but also practical. 

My daughter uses them at work. The office where she works is a bit chilly in the winter. She can keep her hand warm as she types, uses the phone, write with pencil or pen, and can operate a calculator. 

My grandson can play his guitar wearing fingerless gloves. My grand-nieces use their for practical and fashion reason. Their hands look cute and they can still turn pages in a book and write to do their school work, as they wear them. 

My daughter friend, who lives in Minnisota, loves the fingerless gloves I knitted for her. She says she wears them as she goes about her busy mom day... chores, housework, caring for her child, etc.


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

My Grandma told me that because the blood flows close to the skin's surface at the wrists fingerless gloves are a great way to keep the hands warm when you can't afford to have your fingers constrained. The blood is warmed by the woolen cuffs!
In the same way she taught me to put my feet in a basin of cold water in the summer as, again, the blood flows close to the surface in our ankles and cooling the blood helps the whole body cool down!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

I make a lot of them. Both wool, cotton and acrylic. They keep pulse points warm and that keeps the fingers warmer. I have a cold drafty old farm house and Need something on my hands while working at times and the fingerless provide just the right warming for working. I also like the slight compression some of the designs provide as the carpel tunnel thing is trying to creep up on me. No the fingers do not get as cold as they would if I had nothing on. The natural fibers breath better so I like cotton in the cooler summer evening and wool in the winter. I also wear them under Mittens in the winter. Since I usually make mine to fit me snuggly a pair of looser mittens fit very well over them and keep me even warmer and if I need to remove mittens for doing something I still have something on to protect me a bit.


----------



## ChefDebbie (May 17, 2011)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but the touch screens on iPads and other devices won't work unless the bare finger touches them....sooooo what a great gift for the teen (or even older) gadget geek in your family!


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the question and all the answers. I have often wondered the same thing -- now I know!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i have been wearing fingerless gloves for about 30years as i find them very practical as i never loose them and saves having to take off when shopping or easier for holding childrens hands as you get better hold and for driving my hands stay nice and toasty


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

one of the reasons I got to using the mittens over the fingerless gloves was the problem of tying my dog out in the wintertime. I sometimes have to climb through drifts and fall down in snow at times. Very cold on hands but I have to have fingers free to clip him up. Being Siberian he loves that kind of weather but I do Not! Too many times of getting back to the house with totally frozen wet hands after also having to hold the clip on to unfreeze it for 2 minutes I learned to wear mittens but still was tooo cold. So had the little fingerless things on one morning and put the mittens on over them and found that I was a lot warmer and drier when I got back in. hmmm


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I have been curious about fingerless gloves, too. Enlighten us!


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

I think they are great for moms with young kids who constantly need something... a nose wiped, a button buttoned, etc.... saves taking gloves on and off and possibly losing one in the course of your " mommy" jobs!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> knittingmeme said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to everyone for giving me insignt into the purpose of fingerless gloves. I can see that they would make it easier to do things without glove fingers but it still seems like your fingers would still be cold if you were wearing them outside. They are cute though. I'm not sure I would want them for myself but then I haven't tried them so I don't really have any experience to draw from. I might give them a try sometime though - for inside use if by hands were a little cold.
> ...


I've seen several patterns for the fingerless gloves with attached mitten flaps. Google " glittens" and you'll find them. I know because my grandchildren, ages 8 and 14 love them (altho I have yet to knit them -- I have patterns-in-waiting)


----------



## Neanie (Jun 13, 2011)

knittingmeme, I'm glad you asked the question. When I first began knitting, about a year and a half ago, I wondered the same thing. At first, they looked, and seemed, useless to me. But the more I've looked at them in magazines and online, the more I've come to love them! And, so now, I'm thinking that as soon as I finish this sweater (my FIRST!) I'm going to try my hand at knitting a pair. I'm planning to travel to Franklin, TN to see my friend, whom I've not seen in years and years! She has a beautiful little teen girl, about 13, and she plays guitar, avidly. I thought she may like a pair, to allow her little hands to be warm, but allow her the freedom to play. I'll bet in time, you'll come to knit a pair too!


----------



## Googoo (Apr 13, 2011)

I love wearing mine indoors on chilly days and can still perform various tasks with them on...washing dishes excepted!!! Also I wear them outdoors over my leather gloves for extra warmth on really cold days or on their own during those crossover days in the fall....and they can become a real fashion statement depending on the yarns and colours you use. Try beading on some of them and wait for the comments!


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that they work well for musicians. I have 2 grandsons in marching band and I thought they would work for them when they have hours of practice outside in the cooler weather. I didn't know about them when my son was marching!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Living inMN there are times when your hands are cold, but still need the use of your fingers. It's funny,since this subject has been brought up before, BUT I planned on making some of my girlfriends these for Christmas gifts!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I like fingerless gloves because the back of my hands and wrists get cold when I'm knitting or crocheting. I make them so that they just cover my knuckles and with only a thumb in them so my needles/hooks don't catch in them.


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

They have been around forever ---every sport or hobby that uses them calls them _____ gloves --for instance: biking gloves, weight lifting gloves, etc., and in their latest incarnation, "texting gloves". 
Alot of people wear them for no reason, just trendy. 
Lainey2--I had to laugh when I read your post--we are all band nerds at our house--my oldest son is a band director in the Amarillo TX area, having marching rehearsals in 100-plus heat--no concerns about keeping the fingers warm right now! 
hahahaha. Also, it is curious --saying fingerless gloves is almost like saying "gloveless gloves".


----------



## jostgaman3 (Aug 1, 2011)

After reading all the intriguing responses, I want to make fingerless gloves!!!...and I wasn't going to start anything new until I completed all those unfinished projects !


----------



## PiperMum (May 7, 2011)

I am a piper, and it gets cold here by October, making it hard to even feel the chanter on your pipes. My band played in a Veteran's Day ceremony my first year, and one of the men had a pair of army surplus mittens, which opened up to fingerless gloves. They were such a good idea, he offered to get them for the band. Since then, my daughter got a pair (ready-made, found by me) and they are her mainstay throughout the winter. She also found the simple fingerless gloves in a shop where she lives, so she's all set! I downloaded the Glittens pattern to my computer and expect I will be making a pair or two. Looked EVERYWHERE for a pattern like that a few years ago and NADA. Now they're everywhere. Figures!


----------



## marilynruth (Aug 4, 2011)

I have made a lot of fingerless gloves for the elderly in nurseing homes.Pure wool is probably the best,keeps their knuckles and wrists warm.Whilst they can still hold a cup easy enough.Cheers everyone from Australia.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

When Chris (my son) was in band - could it be 8 years ago already, they would go to an actual camp site around 50 miles from home for the last week in July to learn the new routine and develop camaraderie within the group. It was always so hot, we would worry about the kids, but they always made it through. Of course at the end of the week we parents would go down to watch their routine. When football season started, it always shocked me how cold it would get when I'd go to the games, after experiencing the heat of summer. you just can't deny band nerds! It is in your blood, I think. Many of my friend's grandkids are into the sports scene and they just don't understand marching band.


----------



## Nancy G (May 9, 2011)

Funny you should mention fingerless gloves. Last night I was on the computer for hours looking for the perfect trigger finger mitten for a friend of mine that hunts. I went on many web sites and didn't find the one I like. Any suggestions?


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

My Mom wears them to keep her hands warm and still be able to read. She has arthritis and keeping her hands and wrists warm helps with that. Although we keep the house at 70 in the winter, her hands are still cold most of the time.


----------



## pashunknit (Aug 3, 2011)

My daughter-in-law requested them while she was attending school, where she needed to type all the time, but the rooms were extremely cold. It allowed her to still use her fingers but keep most of her hand warm. My granddaughter requested them also, as she's in the navy currently stationed in the desert of California, where it gets quite chilly at night, but she can still feel whatever she has to do while wearing them.


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

pashunknit said:


> My daughter-in-law requested them while she was attending school, where she needed to type all the time, but the rooms were extremely cold. It allowed her to still use her fingers but keep most of her hand warm. My granddaughter requested them also, as she's in the navy currently stationed in the desert of California, where it gets quite chilly at night, but she can still feel whatever she has to do while wearing them.


Any chance she's at China Lake, CA?


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

They are great if you are working in an office where it is C O L D and you have to type or do filing. Any work where it is C O L D they will keep your hands warm and you can work at the same time.


----------



## Squirrelcat (Jan 25, 2011)

Fingerless gloves are also found in medieval time.  And are prevalent among those of us who participate in the Society for Creative Anachronism (the SCA is medieval-re creation).

I've also found that fingerless gloves (I have a pattern under the for sale topic btw) are terrific when riding horses. Allows for one to keep hold of the reins, but still have some warmth to hands when it's cooler out or if you're working in an indoor arena. However, I do find that if I'm going outside to work I need fingers to stay warm. I also use my fingerless gloves for typing in the winter - my hands get too cold otherwise and I can type and still use the mouse without issue. 



Maelinde said:


> Fingerless gloves saw a recent comeback due to the HUGE popularity of all things SteamPunk, DieselPunk, and Clockwork Punk.
> 
> These are all genres that get their start with Neo-Victorian Costuming. Think Victorian costuming with a slightly modern twist. That is only one subgenre of SteamPunk, truth be told. Many people in the genre would be regular everyday people who work for a living and would have purchased gloves with all the fingers intact, but can't afford to get new ones every time a finger ravels down, so they keep the gloves and find it to be easier to do mechanical tasks, and such.
> 
> ...


----------



## nmdispatchlady (Jun 22, 2011)

I love the fingerless gloves with the flap. In the winter when I am out feeding and caring for animals and such hate to have to take gloves on and off. With the flap I can just pull it back and attach to the velcro. My fingers are then free to do what I need. A quick pull and they are covered again. Love them, alot of skiers also use them for the same reasons.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Great for camera buffs! Much more comfortable taking pictures in cold weather...no taking gloves off and dropping them in the snow and/or rain puddles. You can also pull your hand back and cover all of your fingers! But, more importantly...you can make a whole bunch for gifts without worrying about fit! Have fun with them.


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

I carried mail as a rural carrier for 15 years. Try sorting mail with gloves on! A dear man on my route gave me a pair of leather motorcycle riding fingerless gloves. What a Godsend! They wore real well and kept my hands and wrists warm.


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

Can't text with gloves/mittens on, and a fabulous manicure is hidden!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

When I worked for a local coffee shop, drive thru window, they were perfect at keeping my hands from freezing. Could handle the money easily.

And the kids think they are fun.

Linda


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

They are great in the winter when the thermostat is set so low to conserve energy, I'm bundled in sweaters and socks and hat, keeps my hands warm and allows my fingers to work. Now I just need something for my nose! Or maybe jogging around and around the bar will raise my metabolism enough to warm me up! I love those fingerless mitts!


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

Two things ......... they do keep your hands warm and they do that while making your fingrs available to do other jobs that require fingers. And besides that ...... have you ever knitted gloves with fingers? That's another good reason.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

I have arthritis and they help to keep my hands warm inside ,I use them when knitting or reading etc. My grandkids love them as they can still text while wearing them, I made a pair for my aunt who always has cold hands ,she is 92 and asked me if I could make her another pair. My brother who is 66 asked if I would make him a pair for driving, so it looks like I will be busy making christmas gifts. Oh, and the best is there are so many patterns for them yhou don't get bored making them. Hope this helps-nana-d


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

They are very handy, and I like having my fingers free. Actually my fingers still stay pretty warm just having the rest of my hand in them! I have knitted quite a few pairs, and I plan to give them for Christmas gifts this year - they are quite popular!


----------



## Mai (Jan 30, 2011)

The point is they're are cute,and I make and sell them too. You can do a lot of things with fingerless gloves like walking the dog and while smoking. While riding on the bus you can look for change in your purse and keeping you hand warm too. It a fashion statement.....


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

knittingmeme said:


> Thanks to everyone for giving me insignt into the purpose of fingerless gloves. I can see that they would make it easier to do things without glove fingers but it still seems like your fingers would still be cold if you were wearing them outside. They are cute though. I'm not sure I would want them for myself but then I haven't tried them so I don't really have any experience to draw from. I might give them a try sometime though - for inside use if by hands were a little cold.


I do wear mine outside in cold Indiana winters. If you make the hand part long enough, it's easy to your curl your fingers into them--and the fingers will stay warmer being in proximity to each other than they would in wool gloves--it's the mitten concept, but without having to pull them off to do things.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

They are great!


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

I love to wear them when I read. They keep my hands warm and I can still turn the pages of my book.


----------



## Suzani (Jun 6, 2011)

here is an idea that might help you to decide if you like them. 1st idea if you have an old long sleeve tee shirt or a sweater that has accidentally been felted cut off the sleeve above the wrist leaving about 3 or 4 inches to cover your hand cut a small slit for a thumb opening. they wont be as contoured to your hand but it will give you an idea. I did it with a sweater that didn't fit but I loved the color work. edged them with blanket stitch, terrific.


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

They're very popular in the colder states... The rancher's variation is a fingerless glove with a mitten like flap that can be pulled over the fingers when the fingers aren't needed. Think... calving in -20 to -40 degree weather.

Sue


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

Depending on the season (in between cool and cold) you could wear a 3/4 sleeve with the long length fingerless gloves and still get to wear the lighter weight cardigan for a bit longer.


----------



## lleennoorree (Jul 30, 2011)

they are great at keeping big knuckles that ache warmer - lenore


----------



## beth60201 (Apr 7, 2011)

My sister uses and makes these. She reports that having your hands warm makes your fingers warm too. She has worn them while she practices organ in an unheated church during the week. She made them for church co-workers who were working in an under heated office.


----------



## tatter (Apr 10, 2011)

I agree that is one of the ways I use my fingerless gloves. We aren't to far from each other. I live in Allegan!


----------



## lovaun (May 19, 2011)

Things like fingerless gloves and wrist warmers are just more or less for show. I don't think any one really understands them


----------



## belleringer (Aug 4, 2011)

If you have ever played a clarinet or saxaphone in a parade and it is cold, the fingerless gloves are wonderful. Otherwise the fingers get stiff and you can't play those instruments with gloves. Brass players don't have that problem. ;-)


----------



## Claudia12347 (Mar 18, 2011)

My granddaughter works at a fast food drive through window and says they are great in the winter.


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

well when i used them this past winter, i was actually surprised at how warm my hands and fingers stayed.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

The drive-thru workers always use them around here. They have to be able to handle the money while they stand by an open window.
I use them at home because we have to keep the heat down inside to save money. My hands get so cold that I can't move my fingers. Fingerless gloves keep my hands warm while letting me do things.


----------



## seejaneknit (Aug 4, 2011)

Knittingmeme, I don't think you've offended anyone. I used to wonder what they were for. When my sister was in high school band, she would use fingerless gloves while marching in parades. Her fingers could completely cover the holes on the flute. With regular gloves, her fingers could not completely cover the holes of the flute so the correct sound wouldn't come out. I think that's a pretty good reason for using them.


----------



## Woolywarmer (May 31, 2011)

When a photographer friend saw pix of a pair I had made, she immediately said, "Photographer's Mitten's". She shoots a lot out doors in the colder months. So the next pair went to her. I use mine for driving before the sub-zero temps hit.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I think they are really useful, especiall in a cold office when you have to type; and I love driving with them in cold weather!


----------



## BISHOP (May 2, 2011)

Our daughters like them for driving instead of no mittens. Mittens are tough to drive in cause you can't get a grip on anything. Gloves they are not happy with either. Beats me


----------



## GrannyNanny (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a pair of gloves that have "half" fingers and a "flap" that folds over them to make mittens. They are great for photographers (and marching band members). I would love a pattern for the fingerless gloves as my GD's would love them I'm sure.


----------



## sanvan44 (May 14, 2011)

Well, you can play the flute in them, for one. Or any instrument, for that matter. You can knit in them. You can read in bed at night if your house is cold. You can eat M&M's, french fries, etc....you can zip up your jacket or sweater. put on lipstick or Mascara.....get the picture??


----------



## GrannyNanny (Jun 24, 2011)

Sandie Van Auken said:


> Well, you can play the flute in them, for one. Or any instrument, for that matter. You can knit in them. You can read in bed at night if your house is cold. You can eat M&M's, french fries, etc....you can zip up your jacket or sweater. put on lipstick or Mascara.....get the picture??


Oh Sandie (with an ie)...you got me with the M&M's and french fries....I'll definitely have to make a pair!!!!!


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

My daughter likes them she is a track coach in south carolinea and she says some mornings are cold but not enough for gloves. My father also likes them because his hands are always cold but he can still use his fingersto turn the pages of a magizine or newspaper.


----------



## marie cook (Jun 4, 2011)

I' m just making a pair for this winter. I like to read in bed at night and they keep my hands warm, while allowing me to turn the pages. There is something about covering the knuckles that warms up the whole hand. Washington granny


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

I bought a pair last winter just because they were exceedingly cute. They are wonderful for shopping because you can examine items without removing--and possibily misplacing--your gloves.


----------



## Shirley Ray (Mar 3, 2011)

Fingerless gloves were great last week for chopping wood while camping in the Rockies. Also for turning the pages of my book.


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Funny you should say that. My daughter is a professional musician & she always has cold hands consequently she always wears fingerless gloves when playing piano when writing. Makes sense.
On the subject of gloves with fingers I am currently knitting a pair for my husband. I haven't knitted gloves for years. They are tricky but makes you use "the grey matter" I will post them when finished. One done ...one to go. It's really fun.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I have worn the ones with the mitten hood for years. I am making a hoodless, regular pair for friend to walk dog in colder weather. She feels she needs bare fingers for good control on leash. Last year, dog tried to run after a loose dog and she was pulled down and crushed wrist. Not only does she need the control, but know needs extra warmth.

GD's like so they can still text. Oldest one is on drill team and they are thinking about making it part of uniform for those cooler fall night games....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

eveningstar said:


> pashunknit said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter-in-law requested them while she was attending school, where she needed to type all the time, but the rooms were extremely cold. It allowed her to still use her fingers but keep most of her hand warm. My granddaughter requested them also, as she's in the navy currently stationed in the desert of California, where it gets quite chilly at night, but she can still feel whatever she has to do while wearing them.
> ...


I live in Ridgecrest anyone else out there from r/C?


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I am knitting a pair for my mail carrier. She a sweetheart. Do not think she could work in regular gloves.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

If you make them longer, the keep the arms warm and you can pull them down over the fingers when you want to warm them....my husband has parkinsons, and his hands and fingers get sooo cold. Wearing fingerless lets him keep warm and also use the t.v. remote without taking off a glove.He loves them. judy in oz


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

Sasafras123 said:


> eveningstar said:
> 
> 
> > pashunknit said:
> ...


Lived in CL 1959-66. It's changed a lot since then.


----------



## Cedar cottage (May 28, 2011)

I probably would not have used fingerless gloves except they were so useful when having to practice the piano in a cold back room early in the morning. The fingerless gloves kept my hands warm while the fingers were flexible to reach the piano keys. Same applies to using computer keyboards when rooms area cold in th early morning.
Cedar Cottage


----------



## Msj (Aug 2, 2011)

I have enough arthritis to be uncomfortable when I was working (retired) and have a thin pair i wear under a thicker pair and in winter I even sleep in a pair


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> knittingmeme said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to everyone for giving me insignt into the purpose of fingerless gloves. I can see that they would make it easier to do things without glove fingers but it still seems like your fingers would still be cold if you were wearing them outside. They are cute though. I'm not sure I would want them for myself but then I haven't tried them so I don't really have any experience to draw from. I might give them a try sometime though - for inside use if by hands were a little cold.
> ...


Those are railroader gloves. My secretary gave me a pair and I love them. I have since found them at Wal Mart, at Orchelons farm and home supply and other places. I also like to use those on cold ski days.


----------



## mamaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

living in Florida in winter means no icy, numb fingers, however, I do wear my various fingerless gloves to walk the dog, garden, drive. My granddaughters love them, they are easy and stylish. I've made lacy ones in handspun, worsted with cables, solids with knitted roses on them. Up north, I used to wear ski vests instead of jackets, for flexibility and the vest would show off my knitted sweaters....guess I'm just the type to go for these kooky garments (I'm 69 and havin' fun). Forest


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't believe I worked my way through 7 pages and there wasn't one single pattern for Fingerless Gloves or the ones with the extra flap......HELP!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

knittingmeme said:


> I know fingerless gloves are really popular because I see lots of knitting patterns for them. I don't understand what the point of them is though. It doesn't seem to me that they are really made for warmth because my fingers would get really cold! I guess they make it easier to use your fingers to pick up things, etc. I've asked my daughter, whose in her early 30's, if she understands the point of them and she doesn't understand it either. I'm not meaning to offend anyone who may knit or crochet these or who wears them, it's just I don't understand the point of them, but for anyone who wears them, or makes them, if you like them - that's fine. They are pretty but just need fingers! I'm just curious. :?:


I created my own pattern to go with legwarmers. I took them to a high school football game that I was selling tickets in case my hands got cold I could still handle money and tickets. The person that was taking tickets that night forgot her gloves and it was really cold outside. There was a heater inside the ticket booth so I loaned her my wrist warmers (fingerless gloves). She said that her hands were warmer than they are with her gloves.


----------



## Warlunar (Mar 18, 2011)

I can keep my hands warm and still knit while watching my grandsons play hockey.


----------



## Lacey (Feb 16, 2011)

Maggieme_Heres a link to a lot of fingerless mittens.

if you like entrelac check out the pattern_Rainbow for my Hand Entrelac. I am going to try this one.

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/fingerless_mittens.php

Hope this helps. Lacey


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

maggieme said:


> I can't believe I worked my way through 7 pages and there wasn't one single pattern for Fingerless Gloves or the ones with the extra flap......HELP!


I found a link on Ravelry for regular fingerless mittens:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/libra-glamour-half-finger-gloves---open-mitts

I suppose one could create the flap and have it attach via button or velcro.

I just ordered a mittens loom from In The Attic and should get it soon - I'll let you know how I like it. I'll most likely make the fingerless gloves on my knifty knitter pink long loom and do up the mitten part and thumb with the new mittens loom.

Ugh it's 5am and I haven't yet gone to bed. One day I'll sleep like the rest of the world. LOL


----------



## carrol22000 (Jul 17, 2011)

They do surprisingly keep your fingers warmer, especially in a cool home. I had the same thought as you until I tried them. I have short fingers so they usually hit me just above my first joints. I use them when I'm knitting or using the computer in the 68º house and my fingers are much warmer and dexterous. My brother is a photographer and uses his outside in the winter when the only other option is nothing since he can't really operate a camera with gloves or mittens on. Give it a try; you might be surprised!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

My sil was in a cycle accident and her arm suffered permanent injury, loss of circulation. Her arm and hand get very cold and the fingerless glove (knitted high up past the wrist) was nice and warm even to wear out to dinner. She then asked me to knit another in a different color. I wear them in winter when I go shopping because I don't have to take them on and off when making a purchase (retrieving money, c-card, etc.).


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

They really are comfortable to wear, especially when you need your fingers free to do errands, read, shop, etc.

I'm hoping to knit my first pair before winter hits this year. Just hard to do when temps have been at or above 100F for the last 36 days in a row. <ack>


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

My daughter who is in her mid thirties has me make them for her because she works in an old county building that stays cold in the Winter time and her work is mostly using a computer. She loves her mitts and says they help a lot to keep her hands warm because her wrists are covered.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Fingerless gloves really are a great way to keep hands warm while enabling one to work at the computer, while gardening, photography, even knitting.

I just bought a new loom book called "How To Knit Fashionable Scarves On a Circle Loom" by Denise Layman and it has a fantastic pattern in it for a hooded scarf that ends in fingerless mitts. So worth the price of the book! Amazon has it for $9.95
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1592173187

The hooded scarf with fingerless mitts is shown on the front cover of the book - the picture is in the middle done in gray.

I have 3 friends who would absolutely adore that scarf done up in varying shades of purple. Heck, I'd enjoy one of those, too! I'll probably make the first one for me just in case it doesn't work out quite right. Yeah, I just want the first one... :wink:


----------



## Castaway (Jun 6, 2011)

They are popular with some young people as a fashion accessory to the "Goth" look. Think Abby on NCIS.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Love, love, love Abby and Penelope I wish I had their computer smarts sometimes.

I still have my looms both round ones and the long adjustable ones I haven't touched them in years and have a huge box full of patterns I printed out when they were so popular.


----------



## sanvan44 (May 14, 2011)

Your Grandma is one smart lady! [and probably also in the Medical Profession]


----------



## sanvan44 (May 14, 2011)

I hear ya, Sistah! I'm here in Dallas, trying not to melt. But here it is, 2:41 p.m., and only 97 degrees! Quick! Find a shawl or a sweater!


----------



## Dollybex (Jun 23, 2011)

I use mine for mucking out the horse and general outdoor use. It enables you to feel your hands but keeps them reasonably warm at the same time !! Sometimes I will put a thin pair of stretchy gloves on underneath when it gets to below zero !!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Sandie Van Auken said:


> I hear ya, Sistah! I'm here in Dallas, trying not to melt. But here it is, 2:41 p.m., and only 97 degrees! Quick! Find a shawl or a sweater!


We're freezing out here, aren't we? LOL

I'm in Arlington, not far from the Rangers Ballpark. We've had 100F + temps for a bit longer than the official DFW ones. I'm loving the sub 100F temps if only for a day. Fingers crossed for rain.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Some years ago my nephew was in military officers' training in Eastern Canada and it was cold. He had to do gunnery practice. My sister started knitting him fingerless gloves for him to wear for this purpose. She got bogged down when it came to the base of the fingers part and I finished them for her.


----------



## junebea (Oct 27, 2011)

I recently read something about using them in the summer for hot steering wheels. I think that's a great idea, but I would make cotton ones for that purpose.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

wordancer said:


> 1. They are fun and kicky.
> 
> 2. Great for wandering poets/musicians, and starving artists living in a garret


Yes, and very popular in all the Charles Dickens stories you see on PBS.

Before I retired, I wore fingerless gloves all the time at work because it was always very cold in the office & needed to type accurately.


----------



## tealady24 (Jan 9, 2015)

I like that! Be truthful, who knows what a garret is?!


----------

